# Black Market - BMX racer. PICS



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I am by no means the first to race a 26" in today's BMX world, but I have fallen in love with it recently and thought I'd share a couple pics. All three were taken a couple weeks ago at the NBL National in Warsaw, IN. I race 35-39 Cruiser (for 24"+ bikes). Just moved to the black market as my race bike a couple months ago from a Standard 125R 24" (an amazing bike also).

This is the main on Saturday. I am in the front middle on the white BM and green jersey.









Gate snap.









Playing around in one of my motos in 30-over open class.


----------



## treetop (May 8, 2009)

Sweet!
Is 35-39 an age class? If so that's where I'd be too.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

treetop said:


> Sweet!
> Is 35-39 an age class? If so that's where I'd be too.


Yes. Sorry about not being more specific. IN BMX (at least in the NBL), they break down older cruiser classes by age groups . . . 30-34, 35-39, 40-44, etc.

At a national event in 35-39, it's common to get 10-20 riders. Some big events getting more.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I miss NBL, I'm actually going to transfer my GT Chucker frame into a 26" BMX cruiser. When I do should I go rigid fork or would a fork like Dirt Jumper 2 work you think? I'm really interested in your bike specs as I'm dreaming about mine!


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I tried to ride a BMX track with an Argyle 309 fork and found it to just not be firm enough. Over jumps it was fine, but it felt funny trying to get my speed on straights and coming out of the gate.

Mine is a Riot
Contraband forks
Profile 180 cranks
Rennen chain ring
Odyssee Trail Mix pedals 
Atom Lab Pimp Stem
Atom Lab Pimp bars
Avid brakes
Maxxlite 310 tires
Off the shelf PErformance Bicycle wheel set (but my buddy machined a bolt on axle set up for the rear.)
Thompson seat post
Black Market seat
JW tensioners

Digital bathroom scale shows this at 25.5lbs or so.

WAYYYY fun to race BMX on


----------



## punkbrad (Jun 10, 2009)

Rad pix - thanks for sharing. I loved BMX track when i was a kid. the 80s were the BEST time to be a BMX racer.


----------



## bryang (Apr 24, 2004)

My rig is an 06 Mongoose ritual with Landing Gear (sus corrected) forks, and dmr/rhyno lite 26 inch wheels. Good to see I'm not the only one out there.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

bryang said:


> My rig is an 06 Mongoose ritual with Landing Gear (sus corrected) forks, and dmr/rhyno lite 26 inch wheels. Good to see I'm not the only one out there.


More and more seem to be popping up at the bigger events. There are usually 3-5 at our OH state series races and more than that at most nationals. They are slowly but surely getting traction in the BMX world.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

I race my 07 Mongoose Ritual in the 24'' cruiser class as well, its a lot of fun and i just feel funny riding a bmx...


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm on the left, blackmarket mob with manitou gold label dirt jumper 80mm, love it..... .30-35 cruiser class !


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice!

26" = Original Cruiser

Chris, what gear ratio are you running for the track?


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

I have been envious of this bike since you posted it over on Vintage...

I am looking to buy a Riot frame right now


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

I run a 34-16 to race. It seems about 1/2 way between the gears I liked on the 24. It seems a little spinny on longer tracks, but I like it so far.

Hey BH1, what is your screen name over at vintage?


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Chris C said:


> Hey BH1, what is your screen name over at vintage?


BH1


----------



## TimDunlap (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm loving my Blk Mrkt Three57, cant wait til I hit the track....


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

i also have a cruiser, an S&M Widowmaker. although i love it, i agree--i like riding the blackmarket mob better. maybe it's the 69 degree head angle adding to the stableness or just the bigger wheels rolling over bumps slightly easier. it's rad.

the rest of the MOB's geometry is very close to a bmx cruiser. 12.25 bottom bracket (slightly below axle level of 13" with 26" wheels). 15.5"-15.9" cs, great for manualing through rollers. light frame... etc etc.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I have taken off most the black and gone polished - in most cases by hand. I stripped and polished the stem, seatpost, headset and spacers. I bought a set of Profile hubs and Single Track rims and a good friend stripped, polished, and assembled them. Now, to get that fork shiney!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow...I dig it.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Tight!!!


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, it is easily the best bike I have ever owned . . . although I did love my Free Agent Limo in the 80s!


----------



## TimDunlap (Aug 13, 2009)

My Blk Mrkt Three57... all stock except Saint cranks and RaceFace chainring.


----------

